# my trailer build  start  to finish



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

b


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

.


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

j


----------



## shawbags (Nov 20, 2013)

10 out of 10 for the welding ,more photos please :wacko:.


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

m


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

m


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

y


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

n


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

f


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

n


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

[


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

b


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

hi


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

i


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

l


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

m


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

j


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

g


----------



## bru (Nov 21, 2013)

nice setup m8


----------



## hippy travels (Nov 21, 2013)

Thats some hi tech trailer well built and very well thought out you should be very proud of yourself well done i really like it :banana::banana:
john


----------



## lebesset (Nov 21, 2013)

don't trailers have to be homologated now ? 
certainly in france home built have been banned for many years , just like towbars


----------



## Firefox (Nov 21, 2013)

Well done on the trailer and thanks for the photos. Lots of ideas for people to follow - I wish I had your welding skills though!


----------



## Sparks (Nov 21, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## AuldTam (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice job...I like the fact you have used a lot of recycled parts...I wish i had a workshop :hammer:


----------



## Uncle Ray (Nov 21, 2013)

AuldTam said:


> Nice job...I like the fact you have used a lot of recycled parts...I wish i had a workshop :hammer:


you could always build it in the kitchen and put it together in the living room:mad1:


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 21, 2013)

[


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 21, 2013)

[


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 21, 2013)

[


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 21, 2013)

brill job well done ,two slight probs ,hidrolic brakes not alowed on trailers in uk,also if fog light on car ,must be on trailer to.
if been pulled on this in my boat biz with american boat trailers with hidro brakes by the pigs,mat never hapen to you though,good luck.


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 21, 2013)

[


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks great, well done :wave:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 21, 2013)

Superb buddy


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice job Chap!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2013)

cheap skate said:


> it has a fog light ,, red led.s fitted inside of offside rear versing light
> plus the law on fog lights are on the writh of the trailer
> 
> see for yourself Trailer Maintenance - Trailer Lights & Regulations
> ...



sorry mist the fog light 475 klos and brakes required,thats about 5 or six bags of cement in a small trailer.
all trailers have to be curtified now but i got round this by telling police it was built before cut of date,a way round silly rules
heres a pick of my home built tri axal boat trailer ,bit fuzzy but here we go


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 26, 2013)

[


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 26, 2013)

cheap skate said:


> its not a new trailer it started life as a  traffic light trailer made by pike
> L]


I think it is great and very well made, I noticed you said the weight didn't need brakes, correct but if you decide not to have them connected remove the brakes and back plate, if they are fitted they have to work
Your trailer has made me think, I have a Motorhome but love cooking outside, I have a small metal trailer (ex trailer tent) that I could put a gas grill, barbecue, sink etc on and it would give me the extra storage we sometimes need, I will start planning after Xmas


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 26, 2013)

[


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 5, 2013)

Great little piece of kit.


----------

